# FYI: Updated 3Ware 3dm2 utility available



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 21, 2012)

If you use a 3Ware controller (twa, twe or tws devices) you may have noticed that the 3dm2 management utility (from the sysutils/3dm port) stopped working when accessed from Windows Internet Explorer clients after Microsoft security update KB2585542 (from January's "patch Tuesday") was applied. The problem expanded to include Windows Firefox clients when Firefox 10 was released. I opened a support case with LSI / 3Ware but still haven't received official notification that the problem was corrected.

However, yesterday morning LSI updated their knowledgebase article to include links to patched binaries. The LSI article is here.

I downloaded and tested the patched version (both x86 and amd64) and it works correctly with both IE and Firefox as clients.

Note that the FreeBSD port is rather out-of-date. If anyone is interested, I have diffs for the port to install the newest packaged version from 3Ware (which doesn't yet have this patch integrated).


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 23, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Note that the FreeBSD port is rather out-of-date. If anyone is interested, I have diffs for the port to install the newest packaged version from 3Ware (which doesn't yet have this patch integrated).


The port was updated to install the latest version and support the SSL fix. That seems to have started on the 19th, well before I posted the above. So, nevermind - just update the port normally and everything will be fine.


----------

